# Generic Questions for Breeders



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

Dear Breeders,

I will be getting another GSD in a couple of years and would like to ask you:

1.) What generic questions would you want/not want a prospective puppy/young dog buyer to ask you so that the experience is a good one for you, the prospective buyer, and, above all, for the dog who will go to the buyer?

2.) What areas would you like me to research first, in order to prepare the most productive questions? That's in addition to learning everything I can about the line(s) I want and your dogs' pedigrees (temperament, work ethic, and health). 

3.) What types of questions do you want/expect/don't want to receive after the dog passes into my care?

I am not mentioning here what my current preferences are with respect to lines and individual dogs, as I hope your responses can cover all the lines, so that other newbies (and breeders) can benefit, too. Thank you for any tips that you can give in these areas! 

Cecilia Stulting


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

this is a good idea


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

I thought so, too, Mac's Mom, but maybe it is a vote of confidence in our ability to be courteous and honorable and reasonable in our inquiries, and maybe what we ask is not so important to them as our intentions. I asked because I was afraid I'd start approaching breeders with my usual boundless enthousiasm for research, and was afraid they'd cut me and my many questions off at the pass before they had a chance to see I was enquiring in good faith and was a good prospect for one of their dogs. I had thought it would be a good idea to have some idea ahead of time of the research I should do before approaching them. So, maybe we're both just fine and shouldn't worry about this! However, if a kindly breeder would like to give us some tips, us teachable types would be delighted to learn....

Cecilia Stulting


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

While it does seem like a good idea for a thread, I think why you're not getting a lot of responses from breeders is because it's sort of like the teacher handing out the answers to the questions before the test. 

What sort of questions people ask me, and what topics they want to discuss with me, are a big part of my screening process. The big key to screening is listening to what the person says. And as the saying goes, giving them enough rope to hang themselves with and see what happens. Sure, there are some things I come right out and ask, and certain topics that need to be covered so if the conversation doesn't naturally touch on those I'll steer it that way, and I'll often ask someone to clarify or give examples. But mainly I just let them talk and talk and talk. And truth is, often what questions they ask me can be even more revealing than what they answer to my questions. So since seeing what questions and topics people bring to me off the bat without prompting is a major part of the whole screening process, I'm not sharing my secrets of what sort of things I like to hear and what turns me off.

Well, other than one thing. It is a major pet peeve of mine when people who have clearly been to my website will waste a bunch of time asking questions that are clearly answered on there, usually in more than one place, and easy to find. I just find it rude that rather than spend a few minutes of their own time doing some basic fact finding on the website, they'd rather take up a bunch of my time with it. I only have so much time in the day and really would rather spend my time talking with people discussing more pertinent things rather than answering dozens of questions about what color our dogs are, or do they have those sloped backs, or are they OFAed, how much are puppies, do we have puppies right now, do we offer a warranty, etc... when that info is already pretty clearly laid out for anyone with 5 minutes to easily find. 

So those sorts of questions do turn me off. Not because there is anything wrong with the questions themselves, but because I don't care for it when people won't put in some effort on their own seeking out those answers and instead want it all handed to them on a platter. I don't feel that way just because it personally annoys me, but also in large part because it makes me question their willingness to step up and put in some effort and take initiative when necessary for things concerning their dog.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

Wilhoit said:


> 3.) What types of questions do you want/expect/don't want to receive after the dog passes into my care?


I'm actually interested in hearing breeders opinions on this. I think Zeke's breeder is cool, and would feel comfortable contacting her if I had a problem or question, but I'd certainly hate to be annoying. Do you as breeders want to hear from us? Do you enjoy updates, even if they're just about how fantastic our pet is with our family and how much we love him?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I agree with Chris. When people call me, I listen to them. I might prod with a question or two, but what I want is to get a feeling for the person. It really does not matter what questions the people ask me, I will answer whatever. All people are at different points in their dog carreer, and will have different questions. 

Some people do not like to hear price right off the bat. I disagree. If I am out of someone's price range, there is no point in wasting time on both ends. If that is in the ball park, they can move on into questions.

I am trying to think about a question I do not want to hear. 

One thing, I generally do ask where they heard about my puppies. This is for a couple of reasons. If a puppy buyer gave them my name, that is good. If my club gave out my name, they would get a fee. If the vet did, then, I want to know that. If they got it from an on-line ad that I paid for, then I want to know that, so that I know what advertising works and what does not work. 

When people hang themselves while talking on the phone, for example, the lady that told me she cured her dog from going into the garbage by duct taping rotting meat on the dogs muzzle for three days. My response was, "really, I never thought to do that." I went on to talk to this person for quite a while and then convinced them that they did not want one of my dogs.

If I would have said, "that's terrible, I would never sell you a dog." That does a number of things. First off, it ticks the people off. People can do nasty things when they are ticked off. Secondly, it teaches them what kinds of things a breeder does not want to hear. So it is highly unlikely that they will tell that story to the next breeder. 

I guess I do not want to educate people on how to get through the screening process.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

selzer said:


> the lady that told me she cured her dog from going into the garbage by duct taping rotting meat on the dogs muzzle for three days.




I think thats seriously what my face looked like reading that. My eyes are still bugged out.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I think contacting a breeder AFTER you've read up on the breed and really informed yourself as much as you can is key. Your level of background and experience, as well as research and knowledge are all part of the decision maker of a responsible breeder.

Make sure you've memorized http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

:wild:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Lin said:


> I think thats seriously what my face looked like reading that. My eyes are still bugged out.


I know!!! And hats of to Selzer for having the presence of mind to not react and to continue the conversation as if it was no big deal! That was handled well!


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

Chris and Seltzer, I hadn't thought about the questions as being, in fact, a part of a breeder's necessary screening process. I was thinking about the questions from the point of view of what is/is not courteous. I entirely agree with you both that breeders shouldn't be making it easy for the wrong kinds of buyers to end up with one of their dogs. Since I don't want to encourage that at all, I would really prefer that no other breeders answered this. We could just consider the subject closed. Thank you both again!

Oops, more useful infor while I was posting. MaggieRoseLee, I will be printing my copy, now! Thanks, all!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Not from a breeder's point of view, but from a rescue's point of view (which can be similar--I tended to employ the same "methods" as Chris and Sue when talking to people about dogs)...KNOW THE BREED YOU'RE PROFESSING TO LOVE.

I cannot tell you how many times when I was running BrightStar's email that I would get emails saying how it was someone's lifelong dream since they were 5 years old to "own a German Shepard" and they have spent years researching them. Or things similar to this.

I can't imagine it's much different for breeders.


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

Oh, MaggieRoseLee, that is a great thread. I'll be carefully munching my way through all those sites. Thank you!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

GSDElsa said:


> I cannot tell you how many times when I was running BrightStar's email that I would get emails saying how it was someone's lifelong dream since they were 5 years old to "own a German Shepard" and they have spent years researching them. Or things similar to this.


Oh man, so true. I dealt with this a lot when I was doing home visits for an IG rescue.


----------



## crewchief_chick (Feb 2, 2011)

The only issues I found while researching for the right breeder, was that since I'm currently deployed, its difficult to try to get people on the phone sometimes. I also found that a lot of breeders will not put a price on their webpage, due to different bloodlines and whatnot. And lets face it....not everyone can pay 3k for a puppy. I found a breeder who very happy to listen to what my husband and I desired trait-wise, they answered our other questions, and yes...the price was right. I had one breeder in particular I had tried to call and email several times to get information on a couple of their young adults, and I could not get them to respond.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll skip over a lot of breeders who don't have a price on their website, unless I'm VERY impressed with their dogs.... I don't want to ask them a bunch of questions, then seem like a perfect match, then find out that their dogs are way out of my price range. But then if I ask how much their pups are, I'm sure I'd be turned away. (Because if I was a breeder and the first thing someone asked me was how much the puppies were, I wouldn't even respond to an e-mail).


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Chris Wild said:


> ...What sort of questions people ask me, and what topics they want to discuss with me, are a big part of my screening process. The big key to screening is listening to what the person says. And as the saying goes, giving them enough rope to hang themselves with and see what happens. Sure, there are some things I come right out and ask, and certain topics that need to be covered so if the conversation doesn't naturally touch on those I'll steer it that way, and I'll often ask someone to clarify or give examples. But mainly I just let them talk and talk and talk. And truth is, often what questions they ask me can be even more revealing than what they answer to my questions. So since seeing what questions and topics people bring to me off the bat without prompting is a major part of the whole screening process, I'm not sharing my secrets of what sort of things I like to hear and what turns me off. ...


Yup, yup & yup!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've only contacted one breeder and because the breeder did have most every question answered on the website, there was not a whole lot of questions I had when I went to meet them. In fact I remember them asking me a couple times if I had any other questions and they were so transparent and informative up front that I had none! I think that may have been a bit of a "red flag" in their opinion of me.
Before I wasted that breeders time, I made sure I wasn't going to waste their time. They have too many things to do than answer tons of e-mails for trivial questions and advice requests.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

The first breeder I ever got a GSD from spent time showing me the differences between the lines and put a video in for me to watch to show me what schutzhund was I got my dog from him because he was willing to spend the time educating me about the breed. My first dog was show lines


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Whatever happened to common sense and wanting to own/sell a German Shepherd??? You need a security clearance to breed dogs these days....crazy!!


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

cliffson1 said:


> whatever happened to common sense and wanting to own/sell a german shepherd??? You need a security clearance to breed dogs these days....crazy!!


lol!!!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

cliffson1 said:


> Whatever happened to common sense and wanting to own/sell a German Shepherd??? You need a security clearance to breed dogs these days....crazy!!


Is that a bad thing? Do you see how many are dying in shelters because of irresponsible breeding because people want cute puppies, or because they want to show their kids the miracle of life (but not death), or because they want a dog just like the parents?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Konotashi said:


> Is that a bad thing? Do you see how many are dying in shelters because of irresponsible breeding because people want cute puppies, or because they want to show their kids the miracle of life (but not death), or because they want a dog just like the parents?


 
I am sorry Konotashi, but you have it all wrong. There are many dogs dying in shelters because of irresponsible people took on a dog and then decided to drop it off at a shelter. You have probably seen the photo of the 14 year old dog dumped. That is the fault of the breeder? How? How can any breeder dig down inside someone's mind and know that this person will dump the dog when the going gets rough, or this one will dump the dog at the end of its life? 

Most of the puppies from one-time-breeders -- people who wanted cute puppies, to show their kids the miracle of life, or because they want one just like the parents, well some of those get dumped off, but most of them go to pet homes and do just fine. A percentage, maybe higher than some of the better breeders, do land in shelters because the friends and relatives and people who answered the newspaper ad, were not in it for the long haul, but these are not the bulk of the problem.

BYBs and pet stores (puppy mills) produce puppies directly due to the DEMAND. So long as people buy dogs from pet stores and bybs, puppies will be produced by them. Some of these will be sick and have problems, others will be sold to people who do not want to pay as much for a dog (BYBs) and or do not want a bunch of waiting and questions (pet stores). Easy come, easy go. If the dog only costed you $150, leaving it chained in the back yard, and dropping it at the shelter when you move is no big deal. People who are shopping in a mall and step into the pet store and purchase their little fur ball on the credit card, well when they get the opportunity to spend a fortnight at a dude ranch, or take a cruise, the older and less cute puppy might just need to be dropped off because, well, it was stupid anyway.

The REAL reason so many dogs land in shelters is because irresponsible owners FAIL to follow through with training classes. If people would walk into the dog-ownership deal understanding that the pup will require puppy classes, basic obedience classes, and continuing classes for about a year, the dump the dog rate would plumment. When people bond with the dog, and when the dog makes an excellent house dog, and is friendly with people, because of TRAINING, people do not give these dogs up lightly.

A well-mannered dog is not born that way, it is not genetic, it is not an accident, it has to do with leadership and training, and dogs would not land in shelters if people would just commit to that first year of training. 

If all the one-time breeders, and all the hobbyist breeders, and all decent commercial breeders, spayed or neutered all their animals. We would STILL have an over-population problem in shelters. The BYBs and puppy mills would just step up production to fill the gaps, and demand for more puppies. Breeders are not the problem, the buyers are.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Konotashi said:


> Is that a bad thing? Do you see how many are dying in shelters because of irresponsible breeding because people want cute puppies, or because they want to show their kids the miracle of life (but not death), or because they want a dog just like the parents?





selzer said:


> I am sorry Konotashi, but you have it all wrong. There are many dogs dying in shelters because of irresponsible people took on a dog and then decided to drop it off at a shelter.


I wouldn't say she had it ALL wrong. Konotashi didn't specifically mention breeders (much less good breeders)... she said people who breed irresponsibly for a number of reasons (which I wouldn't call breeders).

In either event, the fault is because of the irresponsibility of the pet owner whether they are the one that indiscriminatly breeding Fluffy and didn't care about where the pups went or if they are the one that purchased Fluffy Jr and dumped her in a shelter at 14.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

cliffson1 said:


> Whatever happened to common sense and wanting to own/sell a German Shepherd??? You need a security clearance to breed dogs these days....crazy!!



No kidding, and somehow the breeder is always damned if they do, damned if they don't....


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cliffson1*
> _Whatever happened to common sense and wanting to own/sell a German Shepherd??? You need a security clearance to breed dogs these days....crazy!!_
> 
> ...


I don't understand these two posts. Like literally - do not understand them in relation to the OP. Which is okay, I was just trying to read through and kept going back. No need to reply either! 

The first statement - not sure what is meant by security clearance. 

Second post - I didn't see breeders being damned or not damned as related to the statement in quotes. 

See - I am really confused!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

From a buyer's perspective,,,I know what I want and I know what I like I do my homework, and when it comes time to contact a breeder I usually email them with my bio/history, what I am looking for and end by asking if they have something that would be suitable for me? 

I tend to not ask ALOT of questions of the breeder because I've usually done my homework and have the answers to my questions..Now they, on the other hand, can grill me as much as they like) I also am happy to supply with as many references as they wish all they have to do is ask..


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

stacey_eight said:


> I'm actually interested in hearing breeders opinions on this. I think Zeke's breeder is cool, and would feel comfortable contacting her if I had a problem or question, but I'd certainly hate to be annoying. Do you as breeders want to hear from us? Do you enjoy updates, even if they're just about how fantastic our pet is with our family and how much we love him?


YES! I love the updates and hearing how much you love him and seeing him with silly pictures of cups on his head! ... not that anyone would do that to one of my puppies ... >.>

(But I also try not to be a stalker and comment on EVERYTHING posted about him!)

There's almost nothing I would mind being asked about the puppy. I'm trying to come up with examples of what would bug me, and the only things I can come up with are something that is very general and that I'd just google to get the answer. Then I send you to: Let me google that for you


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> From a buyer's perspective,,,I know what I want and I know what I like I do my homework, and when it comes time to contact a breeder I usually email them with my bio/history, what I am looking for and end by asking if they have something that would be suitable for me?
> 
> I tend to not ask ALOT of questions of the breeder because I've usually done my homework and have the answers to my questions..Now they, on the other hand, can grill me as much as they like) I also am happy to supply with as many references as they wish all they have to do is ask..


I love those emails. Because if you're taking the time to give me good info, it means you've done your homework and are likely to be a good candidate for one of my puppies. And I can reply and give you useful information--from "I don't think I have what you're looking for, but you could contact XY" to "I'd love to talk with you further."

I've gotten emails from people that just say "how much?" 

I always put a price range on my puppy information/webpage--for just the reasons people mentioned earlier. If someone is expecting to pay $300 for their puppy, then it's frustrating for me to take the time to go back and forth with them and for them too, to have their hopes dashed. (And then sometimes you get an angry email about how much you charge.) Yet, I still get emails asking me the price for a puppy....


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My issue right now is narrowing down my pages upon pages of information and things I am looking for (with examples of each of course!) and things about me and my life to send to breeders... I don't think they would appreciate my FOLDERS UPON FOLDERS of information that I collected and revised and re-wrote sent to them.. lol.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

BlackthornGSD said:


> YES! I love the updates and hearing how much you love him and seeing him with silly pictures of cups on his head! ... not that anyone would do that to one of my puppies ... >.>
> 
> (But I also try not to be a stalker and comment on EVERYTHING posted about him!)
> 
> There's almost nothing I would mind being asked about the puppy. I'm trying to come up with examples of what would bug me, and the only things I can come up with are something that is very general and that I'd just google to get the answer. Then I send you to: Let me google that for you


I have become such a good friend with Stark's breeder. We skype and work on obedience together, she calls me when she has a new litter on the ground or when she is headed to a trial. 

I LOVE being kept up to date with her breeding program and knowing what's going on with "Stark's family". 

We just seemed to "click" and I would actually consider her a good friend now. I got lucky.

I don't send her tones of photo's but we are friends on FB so she is able to keep up to date with Stark (since every photo and post made on there is about him!).


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also have become good friends with the breeders I've gotten my dogs from and even the rescue folks 

Elizabeth, I try not to send a 'novel', LOL,,but the basics, what my house / yard set up is, where the dogs 'live', (in the house on the furniture , what I want to 'live' with, and what I'd like to do whether it's agility, obed, tracking, etc..and what I've done with my existing and past dogs..Saves alot of time, and I hope by doing that I'm not wasting their time or have them think I'm not interested..Honestly, I never ask "price" , because 1. I usually have a pretty good idea and 2. I dunno, I think it's kinda tacky ..(but I would have a stroke if I was unprepared and they said oh 5000 for a puppy! LOL)

And christine, Thanks! maybe one day you'll be getting my 'bio' for a pooch cause I admire yours)


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I also have become good friends with the breeders I've gotten my dogs from and even the rescue folks
> 
> ...
> 
> And christine, Thanks! maybe one day you'll be getting my 'bio' for a pooch cause I admire yours)


:wub:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh, I totally agree - I never ask price either. Usually I already have an idea as to how much a dog with what I am looking for is - that, and from the people I have bothered and asked questions too before I contact the breeder. 

I am looking for a lot of things in my next dog, I know exactly what I want in both a working partner (SchH) and companion, what I need for both and what I can live with.

I am sure my "novel" will be shortened immensely as time goes on but it is still pretty long...lol. Hence, why I haven't contacted anyone yet. 

I have been researching for so long that I feel liike I know these dogs! Hahaha.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I am getting used to new ways of doing things.
When I started out an advert would be placed in the major local newspaper, and a listing in the Dogs In Canada Annual . There would be a ton of phone calls -- and you would get a feel for the people, spend all the time in the world with them , invite them over (hey it helps socialize pups too), answer their questions immediately , anticipate what else might be of concern and provide opportunities to expand on potential questions. It was an organic experience. Nothing pre formulated. Individual . You could discuss the nuances between pups , or litters. Respond when in conversation you had people or events in common. Then when I got a little more sophisticated I advertised in Dog World Magazine.
Got some great contacts from all these print modes. 

I spend a great deal of time and care answering questions , providing an information dense response. No skimpy answers , no matter how many . I provide links. Pedigrees. Pictures. Track records of near relatives . Reasons why a combination was done and what I expect to get out of it, advice on training, referrals to sport clubs , trainers , etc etc in the area where the "customer" is. I want the best for my pup and the best for the new owner. 

But everything has changed. Print modes are limp . Newspapers are having a difficult time, having to reinvent themselves. Everything is on line .

People are in such a rush. I get emails asking how much . That's it. How much . They don't even know yet what I have . Or people who only care or only ask if the pups are "black and tan - black and red" Not too likely . At one time sure , now , its gorgeous sables all the way. I don't breed for colour. A good dog is a good dog.
On the other hand if I had a , for sake of argument , black and tan and the dog was a wild crazy drive pup , he is not going to end up in a home with crawling babies where you have housebound people (winter cabin fever ) that dog will be placed with someone who will provide an outlet for the dogs drives . I try my best to make a match .

I don't think I have done too badly. I have good dogs, but you know what, I have made some fantastic long term friends, some friendships lasting over 30 years , that's many times over what some marriages survive. Most people that have had one of my dogs come back and back. Some I see every 12 years or so, or their kids continue the pattern.

So how do you deal with things now.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I don't understand these two posts. Like literally - do not understand them in relation to the OP. Which is okay, I was just trying to read through and kept going back. No need to reply either!
> 
> The first statement - not sure what is meant by security clearance.
> 
> ...


I'm assuming that Cliff's comment had to do with breeder's basically being interrogated by buyers these days, having to produce a million pieces of paper work to prove they aren't scammers, like it is the breeder's job to prove they are worthy to the buyer rather than people simply educating themselves about the breed and the lines and finding a breeder who can provide what they are looking for without having to do THEIR work figuring out what they are looking for. For example there was a thread on another board recently about breeders who rehome retired dogs. Many people condemn this yet many people complain that breeders are too exclusive and don't produce enough quality dogs to satisfy demand. Then there are people who condemn breeders for owning more than X-amount of dogs. So a breeder is supposed to accommodate EVERY dog they breed, yet not own more than X-amount, AND produce more puppies to satisfy demand? I've seen people complain that breeders won't take back a dog and people complain that breeders want a dog back in return for another. If breeders post prices on their site then they get accused of being money hungry commercial breeders but if they don't post a price people complain about that too. Those are the sorts of things I mean by the saying, "damned if you do, damned if you don't." Many threads/posts on these boards leave me shaking my head very glad I've never been interested in breeding.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Leis,
You pretty much get the gist of my post and frankly some of the people doing the questioning or establishing the minimum criteria, ....well let's just say I'm not sure they really understand what will produce good dogs!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

What Lies said is so very, very true.

But back to the original questions. As far as questions from buyers, I don't mind any and all. Like Christine I wouldn't be opposed to throwing a "let me google that for you" at the occasional question, but all in good fun. I'm happy to answer questions and help out and provide advice. And thankfully I've been able to work with some really spectacular buyers who when they do have a question, it's a very good one and often spurs quite a conversation and furthers education of both of us. I also have a yahoo group of which most buyers are a part, not only for keeping in touch with everyone and them keeping in touch with owners of their dog's relatives, but having several dozen brains with varying experiences and knowledge bases to help field questions is a huge benefit as well.

As far as initial contact, say whatever you want and as much as you want. One can't provide too much info as far as I'm concerned. Often times people are referrals from others I already know, and that shortens the process a bit, but not by much. For everyone, but especially those I don't already know somewhat, the more info the better. I love it when people post novels outlining their experience with dogs, their home and family and general lifestyle, their goals for their next dog and specifics about what they want in a dog. If that info isn't provided, my first response back is always asking them to share those things. Before moving on with our formal questionnaire and interview process, I first need to get a general feel for whether or not this is a person I'd want to work with, who would make a good home for one of our dogs, and for whom one of our dogs would be a good fit. Otherwise moving forward would be a huge waste of time for us both.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Chris Wild said:


> I love it when people post novels outlining their experience with dogs, their home and family and general lifestyle, their goals for their next dog and specifics about what they want in a dog.


Um, that would be me.  In fact, I spent several days exchanging novels with people who knew Halo's breeder and who had met Halo in person before even deciding IF I was going to contact the breeder about her or not. I wanted to be sure that I was actually interested in her before bothering the breeder with an inquiry. And then when I finally did contact her, another novel.  We went back and forth for a few more days, asking questions and exchanging information, and during this time people who "know" me from here on the board apparently also contacted her to recommend me as a good home. But I tend to be a novel writer in general, lol!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hahaha... I love it!

So.. I can send my novel without much worry then..  Good to know.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I find it amusing now when a buyer wants to tell me everything about German shepherds (even if it is not true) then grill me when I answer their questions because my answer isn't what they read or heard. I guess some buyers trust information on the internet or what the person at pet smart told them more than an old guy that's been around German shepherds most of his life. It use to upset me, now I just move along.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

One thing I did was send a link to my photobucket acct so the breeder could see the yard, my other dogs, etc. 
I did that after a couple communications-kind of like a home visit. I think it would be very difficult as a breeder to send a pup onto its new life without really knowing where they end up, though the buyer needs to know every little detail about the breeders program.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> One thing I did was send a link to my photobucket acct so the breeder could see the yard, my other dogs, etc.
> I did that after a couple communications-kind of like a home visit. I think it would be very difficult as a breeder to send a pup onto its new life without really knowing where they end up, though the buyer needs to know every little detail about the breeders program.


If the breeder was to add me on facebook and view my photo's.... they could do a day-by-day play-by-play on our life together!!! HAHAHAHA...


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

onyx'girl said:


> One thing I did was send a link to my photobucket acct so the breeder could see the yard, my other dogs, etc.
> I did that after a couple communications-kind of like a home visit. I think it would be very difficult as a breeder to send a pup onto its new life without really knowing where they end up, though the buyer needs to know every little detail about the breeders program.


I actually sent the breeder a picture of my backyard, fenced patio so he can't just jump in the pool (it was originally put in because of my baby). A picture of my street and gave her info about my neighborhood. 

I also agree with what Lies said. Although I love puppies, I am not into breeding dogs, I will never be able to give the puppies up.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yep, my breeders can go on my Facebook, my own website and my Flickr for the latest of our results, pics, and videos. I usually do not e-mail directly unless I have a question, since we are all very busy and if they are interested in how the dogs are doing they know where to look to find out. I have a very transparent web presence. I use the same username everywhere (unless it is already taken) and the names of my dogs are in my signatures. I love my dogs and am proud of them and our accomplishments so I have nothing to hide. Any breeder I contact can get as much or as little information about me as they want/need.


----------

